# Brasil 2009 - Gráficos, comparações



## abrantes (1 Fev 2009 às 15:26)

JANEIRO/2009 - RIO DE JANERIO







fonte WU


----------



## abrantes (1 Fev 2009 às 15:35)

Médias Janeiro - 2009





Fonte WU


----------



## abrantes (1 Fev 2009 às 15:50)

Mínimas






Fonte WU


----------



## abrantes (14 Fev 2009 às 16:14)

Amplitude 2009 - 
Baseado nos dados coletados por Carlos Dias e Loepa até o momento.


----------



## stormy (14 Fev 2009 às 18:04)

voces nem tiveram assim tanto calor mais ou menos igual ao verao daqui ( nas zonas mais quentes do alentejo e algarve) só que com medias das minimas mais elevadas
nos picos em volta do rio ( com quase 3000mts) neva no inverno?que eu saiba só costuma nevar nas zonas altas do sul e sudeste...
boas


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2009 às 19:36)

abrantes disse:


> Amplitude 2009 -
> Baseado nos dados coletados por Carlos Dias e Loepa até o momento.



São os valores extremos do ano para cada estação meteorológica?


----------



## abrantes (14 Fev 2009 às 19:43)

Exatamente Dan


----------



## abrantes (14 Fev 2009 às 20:00)

stormy disse:


> voces nem tiveram assim tanto calor mais ou menos igual ao verao daqui ( nas zonas mais quentes do alentejo e algarve) só que com medias das minimas mais elevadas
> nos picos em volta do rio ( com quase 3000mts) neva no inverno?que eu saiba só costuma nevar nas zonas altas do sul e sudeste...
> boas



Não existem picos com 3000 metros no Rio de Janeiro, o mais alto é o Pico das agulhas negras com 2.792 metros de altura.
E é extremamente rara a ocorrencia de neve neste local a última vez que isto aconteceu foi em 1985, talvez venha a nevar novamente em 2025.
O verão do Rio de Janeiro esta com máximas mais baixas que nos últimos tempos.
A região sul do Brasil tem clima subtropical e é muito diferente do Rio de Janeiro, constuma nevar em alguns pontos lá no inverno.


----------



## Veterano (14 Fev 2009 às 21:54)

abrantes disse:


> Não existem picos com 3000 metros no Rio de Janeiro, o mais alto é o Pico das agulhas negras com 2.792 metros de altura.
> E é extremamente rara a ocorrencia de neve neste local a última vez que isto aconteceu foi em 1985, talvez venha a nevar novamente em 2025.
> O verão do Rio de Janeiro esta com máximas mais baixas que nos últimos tempos.
> A região sul do Brasil tem clima subtropical e é muito diferente do Rio de Janeiro, constuma nevar em alguns pontos lá no inverno.



O meu pai passou o mês de Janeiro no Brasil, nomeadamente em São Paulo, onde vive o irmão, e comentou que tinha chovido mais do que o habitual. Será que no Brasil o clima também está a mudar?


----------



## Quantum (14 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

Pelo que li, desde o Ano Novo que o Rio de Janeiro sofre com inundações após inundações..  assim como de trovoadas - o número de dias com trovoadas mantém se elevado..
Estarei errado?


----------



## abrantes (14 Fev 2009 às 23:48)

É verdade, temos uma  grande incidencia de raios aqui no Rio de Janeiro só para vc ter noção morreram duas pessoas num unico dia aqui este ano.
do G1

"Choveu forte na quarta-feira (4) em vários pontos do Rio, principalmente na Zona Norte, mas houve poucos alagamentos. Apenas alguns trechos da Avenida Brasil ficaram inundados. O que impressionou foi a quantidade de raios.

Segundo especialistas do Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais, a incidência dos raios, que aumenta na temporada de chuvas, vai ser ainda maior este ano. A Defesa Civil não registrou ocorrências graves.

A previsão para esta quinta-feira (5), segundo o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet), na cidade do Rio, é de tempo parcialmente nublado, com pancadas de chuva e trovoadas isoladas. Máxima prevista de 32º C, e mínima de 23º C. 

Vítimas de raios

No dia 19 de janeiro, duas pessoas morreram  atingidas por raios, no Rio. As vítimas foram a estudante Vanessa Alves de Assis Vieira, de 24 anos, e o menino Alexandre Paulo de Oliveira, de 11 anos. Vanessa estava fazendo uma trilha na Pedra da Gávea, Zona Sul, com um grupo de amigos. Já Alexandre soltava pipa em casa na Vila Cruzeiro, no subúrbio.

Nos dois casos as vítimas foram atendidas e levadas para o hospital, mas não resistiram. Outras quatro pessoas, que estavam com Vanessa, sofreram queimaduras. Segundo os médicos, sem gravidade. 

De acordo com especialistas, no ponto onde cai um raio a temperatura pode chegar a 25 mil graus. Por isso, a recomendação é procurar abrigo na hora de uma tempestade com relâmpagos. Não é aconselhável correr para debaixo de árvores. No carro é importante manter os vidros fechados. "

http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/Rio/0,,MUL987689-5606,00-INCIDENCIA+DE+RAIOS+ASSUSTA+CARIOCAS.html


----------



## abrantes (14 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

+ aqui

http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/Rio/0,,MUL987689-5606,00-INCIDENCIA+DE+RAIOS+ASSUSTA+CARIOCAS.html


----------



## abrantes (14 Fev 2009 às 23:58)

Veterano disse:


> O meu pai passou o mês de Janeiro no Brasil, nomeadamente em São Paulo, onde vive o irmão, e comentou que tinha chovido mais do que o habitual. Será que no Brasil o clima também está a mudar?


hehe  com relação a mudança climática, este é um tema bem polemico eu prefiro me abster pelo menos neste tópico .
Penso que o clima esta mudando porém sempre esteve mudando e vai continuar a mudar sempre,...como diz aquele velho deitado "a unica constante é a mudança"


----------



## abrantes (1 Mar 2009 às 16:39)

Fevereiro 2009 
Algumas capitas - Dados INMET colhidos pelo TKR


----------



## stormy (1 Mar 2009 às 22:24)

abrantes disse:


> Fevereiro 2009
> Algumas capitas - Dados INMET colhidos pelo TKR



curitiba já nos 13Cºainda é verao ai


----------



## abrantes (6 Mar 2009 às 21:25)

Fevereiro de 2009
Brasil extremo,..Amplitude
As dez recordistas + frias e + quentes registros colhidos pelo Carlos Dias.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Ago 2009 às 17:27)

Na serra da mantiqueira, que passa pelo estado do rio, há picos de quase 2900 m, a ocorrência de neve é eventual, não por falta de frio, sim que o regime de chuva é tropical, ou seja, chove bem de meados de outubro a meados de abril, durante o inverno chove pouco. Já teve nevadas fortes por lá, mas é incomum. Eventualmente ocorre umas nevadas bem localizadas e rápidas.

Este ano o inverno foi muito "aguado" entre o sul do mato grosso do sul, centro-sul de são paulo e o paraná. Foi efeitos do el-nino, que bloqueou as frentes nestas áreas. Vez ou outra ocorre, o normal é inverno seco.


----------

